# 50 Ambien weigh 1/2 gram, let  you sleep on sharp rocks. :-)



## prison/con.net (Jul 5, 2015)

by far the most valuable 1/2 gram of gear you can have with you. 28 grams to the oz, guys. There's times and places where you just can't arrange more than flopping down on your gear and crashing for a few hours. To get restorative rest, when exhausted, hurting and uncomfortable,  ONE 10 grain tablet of Ambien will work wonders. Benadryl does the same, helps counter shock symptoms and is non-script, but I can't use it. 

 The Ambien, swallowed a dozen at a time, will end the game for you, if and when you can't handle it anymore. A couple of plastic bags over your head, secured with bankline or paracord, as you go under, assures that you won't wake up. The brain's subconscious protective instinct can cause you to flinch/aside a bit,  mess-up a suicide attempt with a gun, leaving you suffering and unable to finish the job.


----------



## westwall (Jul 5, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> by far the most valuable 1/2 gram of gear you can have with you. 28 grams to the oz, guys. There's times and places where you just can't arrange more than flopping down on your gear and crashing for a few hours. To get restorative rest, when exhausted, hurting and uncomfortable,  ONE 10 grain tablet of Ambien will work wonders. Benadryl does the same, helps counter shock symptoms and is non-script, but I can't use it.
> 
> The Ambien, swallowed a dozen at a time, will end the game for you, if and when you can't handle it anymore. A couple of plastic bags over your head, secured with bankline or paracord, as you go under, assures that you won't wake up. The brain's subconscious protective instinct can cause you to flinch/aside a bit,  mess-up a suicide attempt with a gun, leaving you suffering and unable to finish the job.












Yep, you will just lay there as the bobcat, bear, mountain lion, mouse, eat you.  You are truly one of the stupidest people I have ever encountered on a message board.


----------



## pauls (Jul 5, 2015)

I happen to agree that taking a sleeping pill is not a good way to get rest in any situation where you must be able to react to a sudden change in your environment. I don't believe it is the stupidest thing I have ever heard - maybe close - but not there.


----------



## westwall (Jul 5, 2015)

pauls said:


> I happen to agree that taking a sleeping pill is not a good way to get rest in any situation where you must be able to react to a sudden change in your environment. I don't believe it is the stupidest thing I have ever heard - maybe close - but not there.








Having spent a great deal of my life under the stars I can safely make the assertion.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 5, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> by far the most valuable 1/2 gram of gear you can have with you. 28 grams to the oz, guys. There's times and places where you just can't arrange more than flopping down on your gear and crashing for a few hours. To get restorative rest, when exhausted, hurting and uncomfortable,  ONE 10 grain tablet of Ambien will work wonders. Benadryl does the same, helps counter shock symptoms and is non-script, but I can't use it.
> 
> The Ambien, swallowed a dozen at a time, will end the game for you, if and when you can't handle it anymore. A couple of plastic bags over your head, secured with bankline or paracord, as you go under, assures that you won't wake up. The brain's subconscious protective instinct can cause you to flinch/aside a bit,  mess-up a suicide attempt with a gun, leaving you suffering and unable to finish the job.



Take a few. Please.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 5, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> by far the most valuable 1/2 gram of gear you can have with you. 28 grams to the oz, guys. There's times and places where you just can't arrange more than flopping down on your gear and crashing for a few hours. To get restorative rest, when exhausted, hurting and uncomfortable,  ONE 10 grain tablet of Ambien will work wonders. Benadryl does the same, helps counter shock symptoms and is non-script, but I can't use it.
> 
> The Ambien, swallowed a dozen at a time, will end the game for you, if and when you can't handle it anymore. A couple of plastic bags over your head, secured with bankline or paracord, as you go under, assures that you won't wake up. The brain's subconscious protective instinct can cause you to flinch/aside a bit,  mess-up a suicide attempt with a gun, leaving you suffering and unable to finish the job.



LMAO!!!    

Too funny!    Maybe being foggy headed or sleeping too soundly to know what is happening around you is YOUR idea of smart.  I believe most sane people will pass on that.


----------



## waltky (Feb 4, 2016)

Uncle Ferd's a night owl and Granny's a early bird...

*Night owl or early bird? It is in your genes, study says*
_Thu, Feb 04, 2016 - Whether you are a night owl or an early bird, do not bother fighting the impulse because it is probably in your genes, a study said on Tuesday._


> Scientists have long known that all plants and animals — from lowly phytoplankton to homo sapiens — have internal biological clocks attuned to a 24-hour cycle.  However, within this so-called circadian rhythm, individuals of some species, including ours, may have a natural preference for day or night.  Previous research had singled out genes with an unspecified influence on these rhythms.
> 
> However, very little was known about which parts of our genetic code determine whether you are more likely to be a creature of the night or a morning lark.  A research team led by David Hinds of California-based biotechnology company 23andMe trawled the genomes — the unique genetic blueprint of an organism — of 89,283 people for clues.  The team compared the findings with responses to a Web survey in which the same individuals were asked to indicate whether they preferred mornings or evenings.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 22, 2016)

A new study may prove why people often don't sleep well in a strange place...

*New Study May Explain Poor Sleep in Strange Places*
_ April 21, 2016 - Ever wonder why you don’t sleep well the first night in a new place? New research may explain the phenomenon._


> Writing in the journal Current Biology, researchers from Brown University suggest that one-half of the brain “remains more awake” than the other, apparently to keep us prepared for potential trouble.  The so-called “first-night effect” is commonly experienced by frequent travelers who often notice less restorative sleep during the first night in a hotel or other location. The phenomenon is also a problem for sleep scientists because test subjects are likely not to sleep well the first night in a sleep lab.  "In Japan they say, 'If you change your pillow, you can't sleep,'" said corresponding author Yuka Sasaki, research associate professor of cognitive linguistic and psychological sciences at Brown. "You don't sleep very well in a new place. We all know about it."
> 
> To reach their conclusions, the researchers conducted three experiments to monitor brain activity over two nights of sleep, a week apart. Among the 35 participants, the researchers found that during the first night, the left hemispheres of the subjects' brains stayed more active than the right.  Subjects, they found, were more easily awakened when researchers stimulated the left brain by playing “irregular beeping sounds” into the subjects’ right ear. They found that “a particular network in the left hemisphere remained more active than in the right hemisphere, specifically during a deep sleep phase known as "slow-wave" sleep.”  During other phases of sleep, there didn’t appear to be any difference in activity between the two hemispheres.
> 
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 22, 2016)

in reality that is the preferred method of offing oneself.....not the ambien cause some people are like me....doesnt do anything for me for hours....enough time to talk myself out of it....if you are doing a drug overdose....you put the plastic bag over your head just as you are passing out...that way you are not gonna wake up in the er having your stomach pumped....

one could check with the hemlock society ....

suicide is still a permanent solution to a temporary problem....just sayin


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 22, 2016)

a friend of mine...came home...killed his wife....shot himself.....blew most of his face off...and lived....still makes me cringe to think of it


----------



## waltky (May 7, 2016)

Smartphone app may help warn of sleep crisis...

*Scientists using mobile app warn of ‘sleep crisis’*
_Sun, May 08, 2016 - Social pressures are forcing people to cut back on their sleep, contributing to a “global sleep crisis,” according to a new study based on research collected through a smartphone app._


> It enabled scientists from the University of Michigan to track sleep patterns around the world — gathering data about how age, gender and the amount of natural light to which people are exposed affect sleep patterns in 100 countries — and better understand how cultural pressures can override biological rhythms.  “The effects of society on sleep remain largely unquantified,” the study published on Friday in the journal Science Advances said. “We find that social pressures weaken and/or conceal biological drives in the evening, leading individuals to delay their bedtime and shorten their sleep.”  Lack of sleep is mostly affected by the time people go to bed, the study found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 2, 2017)

Uncle Ferd gets surly if ya wake him when he's nappin'...




*Three Americans win 2017 Nobel Prize in medicine for research on circadian clocks*
_October 2, 2017 - Jeffrey C. Hall, Michael Rosbash and Michael W. Young won the 2017 Nobel Prize in physiology or medicine on Monday for their research into what controls circadian rhythms — the internal clock that governs how humans, animals and plants behave throughout the day and night._


> Thanks in part to their discoveries, scientists and doctors now know these day-and-night cycles keep creatures alive by regulating our alertness, sleep patterns, blood pressure, hormones, body temperature and when we eat.
> 
> Who are the winners: All three recipients are Americans who made their Nobel prize-winning discoveries by working with fruit flies, a popular animal model for neurobiology and genetics experiments.  Jeffrey C. Hall, 72, is currently a geneticist at the University of Maine, but conducted his groundbreaking work with biologist Michael Rosbash, 73, at Brandeis University near Boston. In the 1980s, the pair collaborated with geneticist Michael W. Young, 68, of Rockefeller University in New York to characterize what are known as the “period” and “timeless” genes.
> 
> ...


----------

